# how much to replace nissan x-trail heater fan resistor



## jessemtylerxtrail (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new to all this and desperately need some help. 

I hired a Nissan X-Trail in Australia last year and have decided I wanted to buy one. I've now found one I like but the owner has told me that the heater fan failed...LED functions, air con etc all ok, just the fan stopped.??? He says it's probably just the heater fan resistor to replace and has been advised it's approx £50...It's for a 2002 NISSAN X-TRAIL SPORT 

I've got 2 days before I have to decide if I'm going to buy this vehicle but don't want to buy it then get told it would cost a fortune which I really can't afford. 

Can anyone give me some advice please, should I buy or not????? How much would it cost??? Could I drive it 100 miles to home (from the current owners place) without it failing on me. PLEASE HELP


----------

